# Spam generated from Internal Email addresses !!!



## locko69 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi guys, wondered if anyone could help here....

We are experiancing a growing number of spam emails which appear to have come from internal email addresses.....

for example..... company name is XYZ.... we're getting emails from [email protected] selling Viagra.... etc...

We are running Symantec Mail security for microsoft exchange...

Has anyone got any ideas or suggestions and could point me in the right direction? could this be some kind of virus on the server?

Jamie


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This is very common. The spammers get a domain name then start generating a massive amount of SPAM with your domain and random names attached. There's nothing you can really do about it.


----------



## locko69 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi John,

Thanks for your swift reply. I dont understand how they can do it as it looks as though the Emails have come from our own employees....... as its there eMail addresses.....

Its bizzare.... 


Jamie


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

They're spoofing the email addresses.

http://www.windowsecurity.com/articles/Email-Spoofing.html

http://www.cert.org/tech_tips/email_spoofing.html

http://www.lse.ac.uk/itservices/help/spamming&spoofing.htm


----------



## locko69 (Feb 1, 2008)

WOW - thats incredible.... Thank you very much.....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Happens to my domain all the time, I've gotten used to it. :smile:


----------

